# Trying to fix the issue..



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, I have a platy, whom Ive had for about 6 months. About 2-3 weeks ago he got sick. Not sure what is going on. First his symptoms were listlessness just laying around, not swimming much. Then I noticed some raised scales, they were whitish, thought it was ich, I treated that, the ich meds said they treated parasites too. So I did that, he didn't get any better. I took him out to do a water change, when I put him back those raised scales fell off and revealed some red spots. I put melafix in the tank, since then it seems to be healing, but it almost look like there is a fungus growing in the spot.. but melafix will help that right? Well he is still listless in the tank. Just lays there, I have to tap the tank to see if he is still alive. He will lay on his side, and just breathe. I don't know what to do, I don't know whats wrong with him so I can't treat him properly. 

Tank: 10gal freshwater 80F
PH 7.4 - 7.8
AM 0
NI 0
NA 0

Habitants- 3 guppys 1 golden mystery snail, 1 platy.
silk plants
external filter
undergravel filter

*c/p*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

It doesn't sound good.

When I fed the first platy I add, he would do this on the 3-4 day and die on the 6th. So I stopped adding food that first week and he lived.

But once the platy gets like this there was nothing I could do. In another situation I moved the fish to another tank and he recovered quickly.

sorry

my .02


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I feel so bad for him. At this point Im like, get better or die. I hate saying that but the little guy just lays there, I never see him eat, but he isn't skinny looking. *sigh*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it wer me, I'd ditch the melafix - fix. I would use something along the lines of maracyn, maracyn-oxy, etc... You can usually find an assortment in Petsmart or Petco. Just read the labels and look for simething that treats fungus.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have some Wardley Essentials Ick away. It treats, fungus and external parasites. I could put some of that in to see if that helps out.


----------

